# Stage Management Software



## bwayhawk2002 (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there any software programs that could help get a newbie SM organized?

I need forms for Q-sheets, contact lists, rehearsal schedules, audition forms, etc.

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions on these forms, or on a program that could help me, please....*HELP!*


----------



## avkid (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you been to http://www.SMNetwork.org ? They have many downloadable forms and documents as well as an online community.


----------



## SuperCow (Jul 30, 2005)

Search the forums for that exact thing. There was a topic on it recently.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds like Microsoft Office would work well.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 30, 2005)

Microsoft Excel is your friend. But here are some links for you:

Basic Stuff
http://charlotte.pausd.org/~arts/theatre/tech/Stage_Manager.htm

Sign-In Sheet
http://charlotte.pausd.org/~arts/theatre/tech/Sign-IN.pdf

http://charlotte.pausd.org/~arts/theatre/tech/prompt_scrip.pdf


----------



## vguard420 (Jul 30, 2005)

Word, Excel, post-its, binder, and a bunch of pencils.... oh and a script helps too


----------



## avkid (Jul 31, 2005)

Highlighters, don't forget highlighters!


----------



## bwayhawk2002 (Aug 1, 2005)

avkid said:


> Have you been to http://www.SMNetwork.org ? They have many downloadable forms and documents as well as an online community.



Thank you avkid....your website has been most helpful.


----------



## bwayhawk2002 (Aug 12, 2005)

The websites you guys provided were helpful, but, there are still some things I can't find:

sign-in sheets
master cue sheets
lighting cue sheets
sound cue sheets


----------



## avkid (Aug 12, 2005)

Foxinabox10 said:


> Microsoft Excel is your friend. But here are some links for you:
> Sign-In Sheet
> http://charlotte.pausd.org/~arts/theatre/tech/Sign-IN.pdf



Like that one?


----------



## SuperCow (Aug 12, 2005)

Just make cue sheets in Excel. That's the easiest way to go.


----------

